# Curtain Strobes?



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey everyone! I want to have a SUPER bright room or hallway in my haunted house that is flooded with strobe lights. I want it to consist of bright irregular flashes coming from what seems like all directions (kind of like the table scene in Insidious). After a quick Google search, it looks like curtain strobes are the way to go. Has anyone used these? Do you know where I can find them cheap? and how bright are they? 

Thanks!
Alex


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Wow. ...curtain strobes. Never heard of them until you mentioned them, so I'm sorry I can't help you...but I do want to thank you for turning me onto yet another cool item! I have a big stupid pine tree I've been trying to strobe for a couple/three years and never got it "right". I think these are the answer!! Thanks, again.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Try Chauvets strobe
Buy it here: http://www.hollywooddj.com/curtainstrobe1.html


----------

